# This 1964 Belknap Bluegrass T-Bird (Huffy) was just added to the Muscle Bike Museum!



## RailRider (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## StevieZ (Jul 22, 2013)

Great Bike in nice shape!!!!!


----------



## RailRider (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks man I really like it!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 26, 2013)

What year '63?


----------



## RailRider (Aug 15, 2013)

1964 Huffy


----------

